# Petrol prices in your area.



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

What are the prices where you live? Today the cheapest in Ondara was €1.17.5 per litre.It seems to be going up again.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Eddie1875 said:


> What are the prices where you live? Today the cheapest in Ondara was €1.17.5 per litre.It seems to be going up again.


Diesel 90 cents a litre. Cheaper on the larger islands

Gasolineras en Las Palmas


----------



## peruano (9 mo ago)

En Ondara Alicante Spain, la gasolina más barata está en el Centro Comercial Carrefour Gasolineras Baratas en Ondara


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

If you want to find the cheapest gasoline or diesel go here - (here is Valencia but you can change that to your area)






Gasolineras baratas en VALENCIA / VALÈNCIA. Precios actualizados a diario.


Gasolineras baratas en VALENCIA / VALÈNCIA. Precios actualizados a diario.




www.dieselogasolina.com


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tardigrade said:


> If you want to find the cheapest gasoline or diesel go here - (here is Valencia but you can change that to your area)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only seems to list the main petrol stations - not the cheaper ones like GasOlwin, Family Cash etc.


----------

